# Progress pics ?



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Started out 14 month ago at a fat 16 stone unfit fat **** !



6 month ago

Skinny 12.5 stone



Lean bulked for a while cut back down to 12.6 now looking bigger and leaner than previous picture


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

looking awesome mate, good progress


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Cheer mate still got 10 weeks left of this cut . After that I will slowly start introducing calories back in and try build up my metabolic capacity , and hopefully add lean size while

Holding a decent bodyfat level !


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

Difference a year can make, you have made some really good progress ..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Well done mate

You should of posted this earleri in the day and it would of got the responses it is due


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks lads , just wanted to post it to show what difference clean eating some cardio and working out can do , I always struggled with my weight , started out making made continual small changes learned about how my body reacts and it seems to be coming together , hopefully another 10 weeks I can have full abs out ( vain I no but never had them and I want them ha )


----------



## martboy21 (Apr 25, 2013)

Excellent transformation!! You shoukd be very proud of yourself buddy!!

Wish you all the luck in your pursuit of happiness


----------



## jammin888 (Jan 14, 2013)

Excellent progress mate what training routine have you been doing, and how much cardio?


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

awsome progress mate, be intrestin to ser next pic in 10 weeks


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

awesome progress!! conquered the fat loss mate


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

wicked transformation :thumbup1:

did you/do you have a log?...very interested in your training/diet


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

jammin888 said:


> Excellent progress mate what training routine have you been doing, and how much cardio?


Hi mate i swaped over to the Layne Norton Phat Routine about 3 week ago , Loving it to be honest , before that i was following a push pull legs split repeat ususally trained 5 days per a week.

Cardio was 40min SSCV 5 times per a week , but in the last 3 weeks ive started doing hit on the treamill or cross trainer 35 mins x4 per a week.. i feel that Hit cardio is best for fatloss not to mention cardio fitness.


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

k3z said:


> awesome progress!! conquered the fat loss mate


Thanks mate appreciate it


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

ammo23 said:


> wicked transformation :thumbup1:
> 
> did you/do you have a log?...very interested in your training/diet


Hi mate i did start to make a log it was a bit sporadic so not much info in there but if there anything you want to no just ask away


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

fletcher1 said:


> looking awesome mate, good progress


Cheers mate


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

JPO said:


> Hi mate i did start to make a log it was a bit sporadic so not much info in there but if there anything you want to no just ask away


Thanks...you've already answered the question re: training! Did you do anything out of the ordinary diet-wise to aid the fatloss? I try to keep carbs low, and/or carb cycle.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

love to see people reach goals....look good mate......congrats!


----------



## tomeglenn (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats mate that's an awesome transformation. I'll be over the moon if I can get half the results you have


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

ammo23 said:


> Thanks...you've already answered the question re: training! Did you do anything out of the ordinary diet-wise to aid the fatloss? I try to keep carbs low, and/or carb cycle.


I had 2 low carb days under 100g protien , most other day were from 150-200 depending on how I felt had 30% of total carbs for breakfast and the rest of my carbs were pre and post workout .

I am Alson on cycle only 400mg of test per week . Apart from that nothing else .. I will add in some anavar soon in about a week or 2 and also have some t3 but not sure wether I am going to use that yet .


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

v decent progress mate.

how are those big fking arms growing faster than that chest though!! lucky sod lol


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

sckeane said:


> v decent progress mate.
> 
> how are those big fking arms growing faster than that chest though!! lucky sod lol


Ha i ask myself the same question mate , when i finished my bulk the were just over 16.5 and currently at 16 inch at 80kg ha ! chest dosent seem to grow for some reason , when i start to lean bulk this is a area that i will really be focusing on ! currenlty hitting chest twice per a week at the moment strength is going up and up each week , but size is lacking , it will come though !

current 1 rep maxes are

BB Bench - 125kg

Squat - 145kg

Deadlift - 205kg

Squat is abit weak but i sufferd from a knee injury playing rugby and it rasises it head from time to time.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

JPO said:


> Started out 14 month ago at a fat 16 stone unfit fat **** !
> 
> View attachment 119426
> 
> ...


class! looking really hot and fit


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Good progress well done mate


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> class! looking really hot and fit


Thankyou


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

loganator said:


> Good progress well done mate


thanks mate , Hows your prep coming along , not long left now


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Some leg pictures taken about a week about not the best quality , will get some other sorted soon


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=225167

My new journal  if any one wants to have a look and give me some

Advice !


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

Your home gym looks fantastic! Well jealous!

Oh yeah you've done well too


----------



## Royboss (Aug 6, 2011)

Well done bud Great transformation.


----------

